# MSN Chatting



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

Did any of you frequent the good ole days of MSN chat rooms?  I started chatting in 1999 and met so many from all over the world.  

I was what they referred to as an MSN Host.  I started in the age group chat rooms;  40s and then 50s.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

I never got on to MSN chat. I used Yahoo chat back then. I think both are gone now correct? I used to use mIRC but it's pretty much unusable now.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2021)

I used MSN and AOL.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I never got on to MSN chat. I used Yahoo chat back then. I think both are gone now correct? I used to use mIRC but it's pretty much unusable now.


Yes, MSN Chat was discontinued.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

I used AOL at a friends once. That was weird.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I used AOL at a friends once. That was weird.


Never frequented AOL.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

I only went the once


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 25, 2021)

Never heard of them.


----------

